# Going For Steelhead Tuesday Oct 5th



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi! 

I am gonna try this steelhead thing again on Tuesday morning. Was wondering if anyone who knows how to catch these things is interested in going? I will be going prolly to the Chagrin river behind the soccer fields in eastlake. I would love if someone who knows whats going on could direct me in the right position. Maybe give me a heads up on the tackle i will need and what way to rig up the pool that best catches these things so i can run out and get everything i need tomorrow and have the pole all ready to go. If anyone is interested in trying for steelhead tuesday morning and wouldnt mind a partner who needs ALOT of help at it lol let me know! is it still to early for them?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Re-post your question in the Steelhead Forum and you'll get some responses. Scroll to the bottom of your screen and select the drop-down menu then scroll until you find "Steelhead Talk" under the discuss your favorite species.

There are some guides on there also who will take you out with them (for a fee of course).

If you're interested in fly fishing for steelhead the Orvis store in Woodmere is holding some free seminars (off the water) on Oct 9th and 16th. You can find the details on the Orvis Cleveland Store website.

This is my first Steelhead season so I'm probably not going to be much help. I'm in nearly the same boat you are. I might hit the Grand River after work and try to hook one. Wish me luck!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I can not go Tuesday morning I may try in the afternnon. I live in Eastlake and I am often looking for a partner this is only my 3rd year for steelies but i did well last year fall and spring PM me and I will try to help maybe we could even get out in the river sometime. I was at that spot yesterday just checking it out. It was running too fast and muddy but it should be OK Tuesday if we do not get more rain today even though we need it. There are fish in the Chagrin had some luck Saturday in the rain let me know


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

You may want to check the river level, may be too high and muddy if they got much rain up that way. Wish I could go tomorrow, I would meet up with you, but I has to be home for a delivery. Good luck.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I can be of some assistance to you in you persuit of a silver bullet. what I would recommend is it if your going to be in that area go to the cei wall and ask hella questions. as far as ya rig...very simple stuff: early pre river: ya need a nice flexible rod, not really but a rod that can hold a beastly fish, secondly lots of lil cleos small to medium and cast until ya can't no more ( chrome vibrex 3 or 4). For river: lighter tackle stuff....ya need a floracarbon lead 6# but if your good as I am i use 4#, get some black, black/red, green chartruse, brown, etc just mix it up, tip it will a few(6 or 7) maggots and put that all under a float alternative: catch one with eggs in it make egg sacs put that under a light float...all these things work for me to the tone of 100 chrome boys a year...what spot? ill keep that for myself....


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> I think I can be of some assistance to you in you persuit of a silver bullet. what I would recommend is it if your going to be in that area go to the cei wall and ask hella questions. as far as ya rig...very simple stuff: early pre river: ya need a nice flexible rod, not really but a rod that can hold a beastly fish, secondly lots of lil cleos small to medium and cast until ya can't no more ( chrome vibrex 3 or 4). For river: lighter tackle stuff....ya need a floracarbon lead 6# but if your good as I am i use 4#, get some black, black/red, green chartruse, brown, etc just mix it up, tip it will a few(6 or 7) maggots and put that all under a float alternative: catch one with eggs in it make egg sacs put that under a light float...all these things work for me to the tone of 100 chrome boys a year...what spot? ill keep that for myself....


Good info! if your just starting out, i recommend dont spend alot of money. Alot of people get discouraged afer a season. I would recommend a simple noodle or steelhead rod from Gander. I got my wife one and it works great.Here is a cheap,simple rundown for river fishing since that would be the most fishing you would do.

Rod: A good "noodle rod" around 10-12 ft.
Reel: Any medium open face spinning reel with a good drag. VERY IMPORTANT!!
Hooks: size 10-12 Blackbird Sabretooth. I prefer Raven Sedge Supreme.
Barrel swivel: size 16
Floats:Sheffield 3'5 to 6 gram. I also recommend Drennen Crystal Avon or Loafer
Mainline:Any 10-12 lb. mainline will work,though i spool the Mrs with Siglon FF
Leader: Flouro or Trilene XL in 6-8 lb. test.
Shot: BB and B size.
Floatant:I use Cortland fly line dressing to coat the first 40 feet of mainline. Helps the mono float and to resist water drag when setting the iron to them.
You can get all the above for under a hundred bucks. These are methods used by centrepinners,me of course,but how most of us start out.

My current set up is
Infinity Rod Creations Switch rod IM6 Rainshadow 11.5 ft
Okuma Aventa 1000
Siglon FF 12 lb
Trilene XL 8 lb leader

Many great seasons...many more to come!!
PM me for any more info.
ICE


----------



## toledonick (May 1, 2010)

I fish the vermillion for steel. I actually fished that river for five years teaching my self to catch those awsome fish. i never caught a single fish, not even a hook up in five years. My advice is don't give up. I taught myself how to do it and i caught 24 steel head last spring. I have never had that much fun fishing in my entire life. I am a steel head addict. Cant wait for next spring. I am going to try and hit the vermillion in the next week or two , but i hear catching winter steel's are different from catching spring steel. So we will see what happens, but i'm pumped. I'm trying to sling a deer first and let the steel move a little further upstream. Trust me don't get frustrated, DO NOT GIVE UP, it might take a while but you will have the time of your life. P>S if your married it might be better you don't catch one. I'm always in the dog house come spring.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Moving this to the Steelhead forum, you might get some better replies there...
And good luck....


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Man I checked out your website/blog and it looks excellent. It was good seeing you this summer in Eaton Est. and I will be proying for your friends wife I just read about today! PastorDon


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Don, but question is, when you going to get out with me on the rivers?????


----------

